# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The Cartographers Guild Map - by MistyBeee

## Ilanthar

*The Cartographer's Guild Map*


*Created in :* Hand drawn in Photoshop CC2020 using a Wacom Cintiq pro 16

*Review*
Beside the name of the map - that alone should catch your attention - we can only admire here a superb depiction of a marvelous place, with its dreamy buildings and parks. In addition to the map, the old parchment look, illuminated texts, and coats of arms are just incredible, and make it what everyone would like to find in a fantasy library of a venerable monastery.

This unique and fantastic style has already been rewarded with a golden compass and an Atlas Award, but it certainly also deserve to be on the front page of our esteemed guild for its qualities and its subject.

*Challenge WIP Thread*
*Finished Map*

----------


## Wingshaw

Congratulations Beee! Extremely well deserved and no surprise to see it given a CC  :Smile:  Maybe you should make a map of your trophy cabinet, soon, or you might get lost among all the shelves  :Very Happy: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Kellerica

More than well-deserved, this one is a true marvel.

----------


## Warlin

This reward is obvious. Any cartographer dreams of one day creating such a map. An exceptional work of illuminations and calligraphy crowns a perfect graphic of the terrain and buildings in an imaginative composition. Congratulation Beee.

----------


## ThomasR

> This reward is obvious. Any cartographer dreams of one day creating such a map. An exceptional work of illuminations and calligraphy crowns a perfect graphic of the terrain and buildings in an imaginative composition. Congratulation Beee.


What he said  :Very Happy:  Seriously Beee, you’re a goddess, you can finally tellus  :Wink:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I wholeheartedly agree!! Such a great piece of work. I am still digging through this one in search of all the little details that I haven't seen yet, and there are just so many of them. Totally deserved the Challenge, Atlas, and now CC awards.

----------


## Bogie

Congratulations Bee!  Wonderful map!!

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Beee! Wonderful map, fully deserving of all the awards and praise that it's had.

----------


## Kier

Beautiful. Amazing. Well deserved.

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Beee  :Very Happy: 
We all knew it was gonna be when you made it.  :Wink:

----------


## Voolf

Congratulations. This will be one of the Guild gems for many years to come.

----------


## Greg

This map has earned every award under the sun, but deserves them all! Fantastic stuff Beee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

Oooh ! I totally missed it when posted but thank you so much !! It's such a huge pleasure and honor, especially for this map. I'm so glad if you all can identify yourself there  :Smile: 

==

Well deserved thanks for everyone's kind words : 





> Congratulations Beee! Extremely well deserved and no surprise to see it given a CC  Maybe you should make a map of your trophy cabinet, soon, or you might get lost among all the shelves 
> Wingshaw


Haha, what an idea ! Be sure it will stay in my mind for a while, and who knows...! ^^





> More than well-deserved, this one is a true marvel.


Thanks so much, Kell ! ^^





> This reward is obvious. Any cartographer dreams of one day creating such a map. An exceptional work of illuminations and calligraphy crowns a perfect graphic of the terrain and buildings in an imaginative composition. Congratulation Beee.


Aww, thanks so much, Warlin !!





> What he said  Seriously Beee, you’re a goddess, you can finally tellus


Naaaah, just a small, small tiny bee. Y'know  :Blush: 





> I wholeheartedly agree!! Such a great piece of work. I am still digging through this one in search of all the little details that I haven't seen yet, and there are just so many of them. Totally deserved the Challenge, Atlas, and now CC awards.


I wasn't expecting that when I drew it. And... actually, didn't plan such a monster when I started it  :Wink: 





> Congratulations Bee!  Wonderful map!!


Thanks so much Bogie ! ^^





> Congrats, Beee! Wonderful map, fully deserving of all the awards and praise that it's had.


Thank you ChickPea ! Hope you enjoyed your coat of arms ! ^^





> Beautiful. Amazing. Well deserved.


Thanks Kier !! ^^





> Congrats Beee 
> We all knew it was gonna be when you made it.


All ? No... not all... but I'm so proud and happy nonetheless ^^'





> Congratulations. This will be one of the Guild gems for many years to come.


Oooh, thanks Voolf ! ^_^





> This map has earned every award under the sun, but deserves them all! Fantastic stuff Beee!


Thanks so much, Greg !!

----------


## - JO -

One of the best map ! It received so much praised that it had to be nominated here !

----------


## Marc Moureau

A well deserved reward for a true masterpiece !

----------


## MistyBeee

> One of the best map ! It received so much praised that it had to be nominated here !


Haha, thanks Jo !! ^^





> A well deserved reward for a true masterpiece !


My biggest thanks, Marc ! ^^

----------


## Solanchi

This is giving me sick Empyrean vibes from POE, incredible masterpiece right here mate!

----------


## MistyBeee

> This is giving me sick Empyrean vibes from POE, incredible masterpiece right here mate!


Haha, I had to google it, but why not ! I love when people can visualise their own universe and preferences in my maps ^_^

----------


## mazdoc

I could look at this for a long time and not get bored. Very well done.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

> I could look at this for a long time and not get bored. Very well done.


Thanks so much, Mazdoc ! Always a pleasure to see my work is appreciated ^_^

----------


## mapmage

I just can't get over how cool this is.

----------


## Kellerica

I don't think any of us can!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JeBaFe

OMG  :Shocked:  this map is awesome. Congratulations. I realy like the font you used for the map. You developed it by yourself?

----------


## MistyBeee

> I just can't get over how cool this is.


Better late than never, thanks so much, MapMage ! ^^





> I don't think any of us can!


 :Blush: 





> OMG  this map is awesome. Congratulations. I realy like the font you used for the map. You developed it by yourself?


Thanks JeBaFe !! 
Most of the time, I take a base font I rework to add calligraphic elements and other variations, in order to make it more... 'alive' ? Digital work can be cold sometimes and it's a wait to fight this  :Wink:

----------


## mapmage

I just never got over the "Never Really Fitting Conceptual Border" part :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

> I just never got over the "Never Really Fitting Conceptual Border" part


Haha, understandable ! That's the trickiest for sure !  :Surprised:

----------


## Fastthumbs

I envy the skills that can produce this sort of art.  Just wow.

----------


## MistyBeee

> I envy the skills that can produce this sort of art.  Just wow.


Thanks so much for the kind words, Fastthumbs !  :Smile:

----------

